# Eggplant & Artichoke Heart Quiche



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Hey TK,









Love ya


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Wow, all of that looks fantastic. 

I have never had Quiche until yesterday. I got a recipe and added some sauteed mushrooms to the bacon, swiss cheese and spinach. It was really good, we will be making all different types of Quiche, that is some good stuff.

Joann, I have your recipe saved of the last Quiche you made, that is going to be one fine Quiche, thank you.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

@*BigJim* , you probably won't care, but, did you ever hear of this book? In 1982. A satire. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Real_Men_Don%27t_Eat_Quiche


I learn so much about people's different cultures on here!


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I think I figured it out. Joann's version is lots of good stuff, vegetables, with lots of cheese. Martha Stewart's version is 5 eggs plus 3 cups of milk and cream. an egg & cream custard. So rather bland. I think that's why some men don't like it.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, I don’t use cream, just eggs. I used four eggs in the artichoke quiche
1/2 cup parmigiana cheese and 8 oz. chopped mozzarella and a 14 oz
can of quartered artichokes cut in half and 1/2 cup of spinach (after I
pressed out all the water.)

Nik, I was surprised that that book sold 1.6 million copies, and was on
the best seller list for 55 weeks.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Nik333 said:


> @*BigJim* , you probably won't care, but, did you ever hear of this book? In 1982. A satire.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Real_Men_Don%27t_Eat_Quiche
> 
> ...


Nik, I haven't heard of the book, it does look like it would be a good read though.

I am going to show my hillbilly side here. I have tried Artichoke once and really don't remember the taste to well. I do remember thinking, "what do I do with this". I have a can right now but don't know what or how to do anything with it. Y'all come up with a whole lot of things I have never heard off before. I know, I must have been living under a rock or something. 

When I went in the Navy, I didn't like most city foods at all. I hated all cheese, shrimp, olives and couldn't stand pizza. If it wasn't country food, I didn't want or like it. I have over the years changed my tastes a lot. I will try most anything well almost anything. 

That first week in boot camp all we got was boiled food and I sure didn't like that. After that we got crackers and things, so when they had things I didn't like, I just ate crackers and butter and I ate crackers and butter a lot of times.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Jim, if you have a can of artichoke hearts, try making this quiche.

You can also make it crustless for your low carb diet. You can also
substitute swiss cheese for the mozzarella if you want.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Two Knots said:


> Yes, I don’t use cream, just eggs. I used four eggs in the artichoke quiche
> 1/2 cup parmigiana cheese and 8 oz. chopped mozzarella and a 14 oz
> can of quartered artichokes cut in half and 1/2 cup of spinach (after I
> pressed out all the water.)
> ...



The title was a common joke out here, but I never knew it was a satire. Obviously, I didn't read it. I don't especially like the cream custard version. Too bland.


@BigJim, you have lots of your own specialties. 

Here in rural California, things are very different than the city or suburbs. I tried to find pickeled ginger the other day at Walmart. No one had ever heard of it!


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Jim, I give my canned artichokes a rinse and use 1/2 can in my salad.

Joan, another winner. You should have a cooking show or a Utube video.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

@BigJim, what did you have for lunch at home, as a child? We had tuna sandwiches or peanut butter and jelly sandwiches. Campbell's soup, too, was big, then, at lunch.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Startingover said:


> Jim, I give my canned artichokes a rinse and use 1/2 can in my salad.


Startingover, If you love artichokes, you’ll love this quiche...and it’s an
opportunity to try the crescent roll crust. Walmart sells it for 97 cents a tube.

I like artichokes in salads and in antipasto too. I also like stuffed whole artichokes. Artichokes are good stuff. :smile:


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Joan, I kept Artichokes in the fridge this week for those times when I open the door and stand there wanting something but not knowing what. Then I’d stab a couple artichokes with a fork and eat them.

Yrs ago I’d eat artichoke leaves in lemon butter. Never hear of whole artichokes these days. I always think of them as elegant.

I think of them like I do hearts of palm. Do you ever use those?

Jim, i have some Keto hints for you, later when I’m done mowing.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I’ve had hearts of palm at parties, but never bought them.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Startingover said:


> Yrs ago I’d eat artichoke leaves in lemon butter. Never hear of whole artichokes these days. I always think of them as elegant.
> 
> I think of them like I do hearts of palm. Do you ever use those?


Artichokes are easy to get here certain times of the year. We steam them and eat the leaves dipped in melted butter or mayo. Don't eat the whole leaf. Put it between your teeth and pull out scraping the inside of the leaf out. Then remove the choke, scrape off the fuzz and eat the base.

Seldom see hearts of palm here. Not is years actually.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

wooleybooger said:


> Artichokes are easy to get here certain times of the year. We steam them and eat the leaves dipped in melted butter or mayo. Don't eat the whole leaf. Put it between your teeth and pull out scraping the inside of the leaf out. Then remove the choke, scrape off the fuzz and eat the base.
> Seldom see hearts of palm here. Not is years actually.



Flower. Thistle flower. So petals, I guess.:wink2:
My parents used to go to the artichoke fields near the ocean when they were dating, to talk and watch the ocean.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Yes that’s how I ate them. Now Im hungry for a whole one.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Startingover said:


> Yes that’s how I ate them. Now Im hungry for a whole one.


Hail I'm hungry for them now also. I think the grocery store we go to had them last week hopefully they will this week. At a reasonable price.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

So much to eat......so little time.

Wooley, thought how good you are freezing things. Did you know svocad can be frozen?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

wooleybooger said:


> Artichokes are easy to get here certain times of the year. We steam them and eat the leaves dipped in melted butter or mayo. Don't eat the whole leaf. Put it between your teeth and pull out scraping the inside of the leaf out. Then remove the choke, scrape off the fuzz and *eat the base.
> *
> Seldom see hearts of palm here. Not is years actually.



The inside base, which is the artichoke heart, not the outside base.:wink2:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Two Knots said:


> Jim, if you have a can of artichoke hearts, try making this quiche.
> 
> You can also make it crustless for your low carb diet. You can also
> substitute swiss cheese for the mozzarella if you want.


Do you separate the leaves of the artichoke?

Nik, before we moved to Memphis from the sticks, I usually carried a pail (lard bucket like) with what ever was left over from supper, peas, beans or sometimes country ham and biscuits or just meat and biscuits to school. Back then meat was meat, I didn't know much difference. 

I went to Humes High in Memphis and went home for lunch, we pretty well did the same then, what ever was left over from supper. If there wasn't anything, mama a lot of times made thickening gravy and biscuits or chocolate gravy and biscuits. I wasn't very picky, I pretty well ate what was put in front of me. But we did have bologna sandwiches some times or peanut butter and bananas.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Nik333 said:


> The inside base, which is the artichoke heart, not the outside base.:wink2:


Yes the heart where the leaves are attached. It is just the base when I clean them. I remove the entire stem.



BigJim said:


> Do you separate the leaves of the artichoke?
> 
> Nik, before we moved to Memphis from the sticks, I usually carried a pail (lard bucket like) with what ever was left over from supper, peas, beans or sometimes country ham and biscuits or just meat and biscuits to school. Back then meat was meat, I didn't know much difference.
> 
> I went to Humes High in Memphis and went home for lunch, we pretty well did the same then, what ever was left over from supper. If there wasn't anything, mama a lot of times made thickening gravy and biscuits or chocolate gravy and biscuits. I wasn't very picky, I pretty well ate what was put in front of me. But we did have bologna sandwiches some times or peanut butter and bananas. We lived in a housing project then.


Yes, pull the leaves off one at a time and eat. The outside of the leaf is tough and fibrous don't eat that just the inside as I described.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Jim, the artichokes in the can are already cooked...
just drain them and cut in half for the quiche...

Artichoke quiche 
1 14 oz can of quartered artchokes hearts- cut in half
4 eggs
8 oz. chopped mozzarella 
1/3 to 1/2 graded parmigiana cheese
1 cup thawed frozen chopped spinach squeezed dry..
1/4 teaspoon garlic salt
Pour into pie shell or crescent roll shell 
or without crust - pour into greased pie dish

Bake 30 - 35 min at 350* until form.

I’ll have to pick up artichokes and show ya’ll how I make
stuffed artichokes...


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Two Knots said:


> Jim, the artichokes in the can are already cooked...
> just drain them and cut in half for the quiche...
> 
> Artichoke quiche
> ...


Thanks Joann, I have this saved, we will give this a try.

Thanks for the video WB, I appreciate it.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

wooleybooger said:


> Yes the heart where the leaves are attached. It is just the base when I clean them. I remove the entire stem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is cool, that does help a lot. Thanks again WB.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

^^^^^^^ This is the American style :biggrin2:
Another way is Italian stuffed Artchokes - I make 
them in the pressure cooker.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> ^^^^^^^ This is the American style :biggrin2:
> Another way is Italian stuffed Artchokes - I make
> them in the pressure cooker.


Are you Italian? Is this you?










:biggrin2:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Hardly!


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

No fresh artichokes at my store today.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

None here either. :sad:


----------

